# It's Here! It's Here! NEW PICS



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The foal finally arrived a 6:45 tonight! It's a long legged red roan filly!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow, congratulations, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

She's a beauty! :shock: Congrats on the new addition!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Harlee. She is gonna be a looker when she is not all legs!

Thanks small town girl!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG is that not the cutest thin\g you've ever seen?!?!?! Look at that HEAD!!! I just love little babies!! Their legs look like stilts!!

She is gorgeous! It's been a LONG HARD road for momma and grandma/grandpa!! Congrats!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she is just too cute and adorable and cute and adorable!  

She definitely has a set of legs on her. Glad that she and Nita are fine though.


Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Yes she is all legs! 

It's been a very long road! Glad that it is finally over. Momma and baby are doing just fine. The cute little girl is eating already!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats good to hear that she's eating too!

Did you just walk out there and poof! a baby?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My husband pulled into the driveway called me on his cell phone and said "baby, get outside now, Nita is in foal!"

So I ran outside a the little brat was lying down beside momma!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh wow! That's awesome though! And it's cool how she's in with other horses too!

the last picture it looks like she's saying "whoa! What are these long things?"

Too cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

And she is in with Kita's filly from last year...who she had adopted up until today!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my god - tooo cute!!!! I love the picture where her legs are all splayed...!!






... she's spoken for right?

Good god. I go to have a nap for an hour, and look what I miss. Grr.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!!!!! 

Name???


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh man, beautiful little filly!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW! What a cute baby! Congratulations, she is adorable! Do you have a photo of daddy? I bet she is going to be a looker when she is older!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-I'm not sure if she is spoken for or not...I will know in the next day or two. 

Blu-Magic-No name yet, not sure if she is sold or not.

Cheval-Thanks

Melinda-The dad is under the post "Stud Man" in the pictures section. Yeah she is a beauty. 

She is a real cuddle bug! Loves her scrathes already!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww congrats; she's soooo cute!!!!  
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww wow!! FGR I am so jealous and so pleased for you. She is absolutley gorgeous! What a pair of legs too! We said it would happen when you weren't watching. Lol. 

I just need meg to foal now. She's 4 days overdue now.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! So does the momma take her responsibilities seriously? (I kinda remember you saying she's not very concerned although I could mess it up with your other horse  ).


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

it bites being in such a different time zone to everyone...i found out everything waaaay after they hype is going on lol

congrats on baby. shes beautiful


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hoorah :!: :!: Congrats Tiff, she is going to look just like her mom. Not a single white patch? I'll have to go to photos and take a look at the dad.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Poptart-Thanks! I think she is something else as well!

Meggy-She sure is legs! Well Nita was nearly 3 weeks over due lets home that Meggy doesn't go that long! 

Kitten-Yes that was miss Nita. Now that there is little baby there, BAM, totally different horse. I guess she has really strong mothering instintcs. 

Jazzy-Thanks, better late than never! 

Vida-She is gonna look just like her momma! She just has a few hairs in her forhead. She has white hooves so I'm not sure if she will get socks.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

how are mom and baby doing today?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

They are doing great! Awww...I'm gonna miss them when they leave! 

Momma (all my horses get pegged with this name when the have a foal at side) is being amazing, she is taking such good care of Miss Legs (not really her name)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Miss Legs, thats cute. I wish they didn't have to leave too. Any chance they'd let you keep momma and baby there until she's weaned?

It's not like they can really rider her to anything right now.

But i'm glad they're both doing good and that Nita is being a wonderful first mommy


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No...they want to take Nita home right away because they want to breed her back their stallion.

I'm heading out to take more pictures of her right away!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Poor Nita. That's probably the last thing she wants, another baby. I would have waited a year or so to see what type of mom she is. (not that she's not a great mom)

Get as many pictures as you Tiff! Even record a few videos and stuff! hehe


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some dry pictures of the little cuite! 














































And my personal Fave...Meeting the dog! He was actually licking her face!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my goodness! She is just too cute. I didn't notice the little white hairs on her forehead. That's too cute! In the first picture, Nita looks relieved that her baby finally came out.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylover-Yeah she has a few white hairs in her forhead and two back socks so far, we will see if her front legs turn. 

Nita is a little tired and sore today! Poor baby! I just went out and gave her some oats and some loving to try and make her feel better.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I just had to say again. 

Oh my, That baby is so cute. Awww...... She's adorable.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

awwww. Give Nita a hug for me when you go out there next.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Meggy I can't wait too see your little bundle of joy. 

Appylover I will be sure to give her a hug for you, you are give Vega on for me  

So Miss Legs is offically sold... Her new owner will be coming to get her and Nita in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

what? nooooooooooooooo :!: 

of course i'll give Vega a hug for you.

((I'm currently working on her cupcakes))


----------



## horsenaround (Feb 18, 2008)

She is just beautiful! Major Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

She is going to look just like her mom!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Britt...she is gonna to look like beautiful Momma!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow... that foal is a looker!! She will be something else when she grows up. 


I'm sad they're sold, but happy because ... well... you have your new baby Dillon to work!!  (he's going to be spectacular when he's older... just you wait.)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm sad to but they are going to a really good home. I turned many people down before I found a home that I approved of. I only sell my horses to approved homes. 

And yes I'm very excited about Dillion! I can't wait until he is home.


----------

